# Tại sao bạn nên sử dụng sơn lót kháng kiềm?



## sonecofive (27/12/21)

*Sơn lót kháng kiềm cao cấp nội thất E-Hanapo* là sản phẩm sơn lót Styrene Acrylic kháng kiềm gốc nước cao cấp, dùng làm lớp sơn lót cho dòng sơn nội thất, có đặc tính kháng kiềm, kháng nấm mốc, đồng thời tăng độ bám dính, tăng độ bền màu cho lớp sơn hoàn thiện, cho màu sắc đồng đều và dễ thi công sơn phủ. Loại sơn này được sử dụng trên các bề mặt nội thất cho bê tông, trát vữa, thạch cao, …

*Thành phần cấu tạo*

Chất tạo màng nhựa Styrene Acrylic 35-45%.
Nước, Titandioxit và hỗn hợp 55-65%.
*Đặc tính*

Loại sơn : Sơn lót kháng kiềm
Mầu sắc : Trắng
Định mức tùy theo bề mặt : 5 – 8 m2/Kg/Lớp ( đã pha loãng )
Pha loãng ở nhiệt độ bình thường: pha loãng với nước sạch 5-10%
Thời gian khô : Khô bề mặt trong vòng 0.5 giờ Sơn lớp kế tiếp sau 2 giờ
Dụng cụ : Máy phun sơn, cọ quét hoặc rulo



*Sơn lót kháng kiềm cao cấp nội thất E-Hanapo*​*Điều kiện thi công:*

Tường phải được xử lý trước khi sơn
Tất cả các bề mặt được sơn *Sơn lót kháng kiềm cao cấp nội thất E-Hanapo* phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm bề mặt dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra hoặc bề mặt tường khô từ 21 đến 28 ngày trong điều kiện bình thường.
Tường không bám bụi, dầu mỡ, phải loại bỏ lớp sơn cũ bị bong tróc.
Nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng
*Hệ thống sơn đề nghị*

2 lớp bả tường nội hoặc ngoại thất.
1-2 lớp sơn lót nội thất
2 lớp sơn phủ nội thất.
*Bảo quản:*

Bảo quản sơn nơi khô, mát.
Đặt thùng sơn ở vị trí thẳng đứng an toàn và đậy nắp chặt.
Dùng ngay sau khi mở nắp
*An toàn và môi trường*


Tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em.
Mang găng tay, khẩu trang và kính mắt bảo hộ khi sơn, nếu bị dính sơn vào mắt nên rửa nhiều với nước sạch và đến ngay cơ sở y tế gần nhất.
Nếu nuốt phải sơn, tới ngay bác sỹ và mang theo bao bì, nhãn sơn.
Đảm bảo thông thoáng khi thi công sơn và chờ khô. Không tái sử dụng thùng sơn để đựng thực phẩm, đồ uống.
Không thải sơn ra môi trường, không đổ sơn xuống cống rãnh và nguồn nước.
Khi đổ sơn, thu gom bằng đất hoặc cát.
Nâng vác cẩn thận.
*Quy cách và hạn sử dụng*

Thùng: 22kg
Lon: 6kg
HSD: 24 tháng


​
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*
​


----------

